# Warp20: Sheffield - 19th Sept.



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 16, 2009)

The full line-up of events is here

http://warp.net/records/warp20/warp20-sheffield-complete-timetable-and-map-links

I'm really, really looking forward to the films at Park Hill. Bit miffed the actual night itself has moved from Q-park to Magna, but still a fairly cool place to spend an evening I reckon.

Anyone else going?
I've got a couple of spare tickets if anyone wants one btw.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm going this now, mate blagged me into it a bit.

Really fancied the Cheesegrater but i suppose Magna will be laughin and Nightmares on Wax are on


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 19, 2009)

Would have liked to gone to this but other plans 

Glad that it's being held back up in Sheffield given the label uprooted to London...

I pretty much went to Uni in Sheffield on the basis that I was so into Warp at that time, haha. 

Want to hear a report from those that have gone!


----------



## Get Involved (Sep 22, 2009)

any reviews? 

lived in sheffield for 5 years and was REALLY looking forward to making a visit to go to this as it was originally scheduled for August, but events conspired against me. i notice that tickets were still available on the day. i hope it was a success...


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2009)

Get Involved said:


> any reviews?


a friend said 'meh'. half empty, half arsed music.

shame.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 22, 2009)

killer b said:


> a friend said 'meh'. half empty, half arsed music.
> 
> shame.



Yeah - was a bit meh. Which was a shame.


Warp films at Park Hill was good though - although slightly odd-feeling as some of the flats are still occupied. Something just didn't sit right about a load of people with trendy haircuts turning up at a run down estate to gawp at films. Although that feeling did lessen slightly after about 6 tins of Red Stripe.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 25, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Yeah - was a bit meh. Which was a shame.
> 
> 
> Warp films at Park Hill was good though - although slightly odd-feeling as some of the flats are still occupied. Something just didn't sit right about a load of people with trendy haircuts turning up at a run down estate to gawp at films. Although that feeling did lessen slightly after about 6 tins of Red Stripe.



At three pound a can was the Red Stripe, if you was watching the landings you will have seen flashes and lights go off that was me and others fuck that was joy to walk empty landings, i know what your saying about the locals talked to them on the night and on Monday the un invited and the police to keep them out wtf any how images..







Onto Magana to vast and half empty, got a taxi home at 2am friday night was good but i was nakerd so it was hard work, access all pass was a joy if i had to pay then i would have not gone, but a joy esp Park Hill..


----------

